# Amazing holidays in Greece by yacht



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dear All,

We have just returned from our holiday in Greece visiting by yacht some islands in Cyclades (Mykonos, TInos, Santorini).

The experience was great. I had never realize that the best choice to visit the Greek islands is by chartering a yacht.

I would also like to thank the agency rentayacht ( Motor Yachts, Sail Yachts & Catamaran available for charter in Greece, Turkey, Croatia, Cyprus & Mediterranian Sea from RentAyacht ) for the excellent and friendly service.

Best Regards
Emilio Casti


----------

